# New here!



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Well, my name's Austin. I'm 15, and I live in Pineville, La. Most of ya'll probably know me from highlifter and I'm here to help anyone that needs it! I have an ole 300 on stocks right now but not for long..


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to have you here ..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to have you Im originally from Jena


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Me too! I lived there till I was 10


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

And thanks guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

o really i was just down there last weekend visitig


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome Austin85...


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

82^ lol and thanks! It feels good to be welcomed.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

austin82 said:


> 82^ lol and thanks! It feels good to be welcomed.


Sorry Austin...I type like I ride...slippery!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

welcome over man.


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

welcome


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome:saevilw:


----------

